# Prewar chains



## Nick-theCut (May 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any Pre war bicycle chains for sale? (useable condition) 
I'm looking for a 58" long diamond chain if that is possible
I'll be open to any prewar brands at 58" long, THANKS


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 22, 2011)

Diamond Chain #61  "old bicycle chain" might be in production- it bobs in and out.  Check with a few Diamond Chain distributors near you.  It's in their nons-standard catalog:
http://www.diamondchain.com/products/nonstandard


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 22, 2011)

Ummm... that was an amazing tip.  Thanks Andrew
My bike is a '35, i think, Mead Crusader. (tool box tank, aluminum raingutters)
The original chain that isn't usable has "65" etched inside a diamond, does that mean it's a #65 Diamond chain?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 22, 2011)

I don't know if it would be a #65...   Inch pitch chain is and was #61


----------



## Elgin Baylor (May 22, 2011)

Hi, I don't mean to step on anyone's toes here. I sell Diamond chain, as well as several other brands. Diamond still makes 65 x 1/8" which is probably the most common bicycle chain. Riveted chain is measured by the pitch (the distance between axle pins). 65 x 1/8" has 1/2" pitch. Although Diamond still offers this size it is made in China and is marketed as their "Sapphire" line. If your bike is prewar is probably uses a "skip-tooth" chain which is no longer made. The skip tooth chain is easy to identify because because one link has a 3/8" pitch & the next link has a 5/8" pitch (1" total pitch). The sprocket have half as many teeth as a modern bike sprocket, hence the name "skip-tooth". You can still purchase new-old stock Diamond skip tooth chain (61-56 x 3/16") on Ebay, prices range from approx $25.00 to $160.00. One seller has it new in the box for $100.00. I hopes this helps...


----------



## Elgin Baylor (May 22, 2011)

Oops, I forgot to mention, bicycle chain is usually sold in 56" lengths...


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 22, 2011)

This is what it looks like.
It, in fact, did measure to 58", not 56".
Definately the original Morrow hub and sprocket and is not  skip tooth

Any other thoughts?  Is this the #61, or is this a 65 X 1/8"?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 22, 2011)

Two inches of slop definitely makes for a worn out chain! Half inch pitch chains were available from the early 1900s on, if not earlier.  You could just take 3 or 4 links out of your current chain to make it fit- if length is the only problem.  For a new one, a garden variety fixie or BMX chain will work, but I have a nice NOS 1/2 inch pitch Diamond somewhere if I can find it. No box, although it once had one and no master link.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 22, 2011)

i just bought a used 56" chain on ebay, i'll extend it with my original. thanks for the input and advice.
If you find your chain, you can PM me about a price.  Hoping to make the one i just bought work though.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 22, 2011)

I think a 56" will work just fine for you- is your original a rusted mess, or just does not fit?  Knowing why it doesn't work will help diagnose the problem.  Singlespeed chains get longer as they wear out- that's the reason for the horizontal drop-outs and chain adjusting screws.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 22, 2011)

Mead bicycles were built using  1/2" pitch, owing to some English heritage. My Mead is a 1927 and it is standard 1/2" pitch.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 23, 2011)

yep yep 1/2 inch pitch on my originals.  The original busted in multiple sections, rusted/corroted mess.


----------



## Elgin Baylor (May 23, 2011)

It's neither a #61 or a #65. The #61 that Diamond still sells is a 1" pitch chain (every pitch is 1" apart). The #65 chain is a 1/2" pitch (every pitch is 1/2" apart). The old part number on the box of a Diamond skip tooth chain is 61-56 x 3/16". I wish someone still manufactured it... I forgot to mention in my earlier post that if you buy chain from a Diamond distributor it's considered industrial chain and is sold in 10' segments and includes one connecting link per box. I hope your new chain works so you can jump on your bike and ride instead of having to deal with this technical crap.


----------



## Elgin Baylor (May 23, 2011)

Oops, sorry still half asleep. If your bike uses standard 1/2" pitch, Diamond calls it #65 x 1/8", or S65 x 1/8 for their Sapphire brand. This chain is also considered a metric size and some chain companies call it #43 (ISO 081) but not all #43 chain matches the dimensions completely. Another company, US Tsubaki call their bicycle chain "RS37". Well, I'm bored to tears... I hope all this makes sense... Good luck


----------



## Larmo63 (May 23, 2011)

My Mead chain is also unusual in that it doesn't have a master link. It has one link that a small threaded screw goes through it to hold the thing together. I've never seen that. I also bought a supposedly "new" standard Diamond chain on Feebay that doesn't seem to quite index properly on the main sprocket. Maybe it is my imagination so far as I am awaiting a new wheel set so I'm not positive.


----------



## ace (May 23, 2011)

I have a small number of used original Diamond "skip tooth " chains available for $25 each + shipping.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 23, 2011)

I got the right chain on ebay. I figured it out when I measured my old chains pitch and width.  Thanks elgin baylor and your right, this is boring technical stuff.  Let's get to the riding   good tread thanks all


----------



## curtis odom (May 23, 2011)

By stating that he is looking for a pre-war chain it may be a 1/2 X 3/16 chain that is needed not a 1/2 X 1/8 chain?


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 23, 2011)

i'm saying i measured my prewar chain to be 1/2 X 1/8".  Originally i was asking if anyone had one for sale... Got it


----------

